# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Komente mbi artikullin: "Qellimi i perjetshem i Zotit per njeriun"

## freethinker

Matrix ke nje teme interesante!

Bie dakort me ty qe qellimi i Zotit nuk eshte vetem qe te na shpetoje, por eshte i njejti qellim qe Zoti kishte per njeriun perpara se ai te mekatonte.
Konkretisht, cfare? Cfare donte Zoti qe te behej njeriu?

----------


## Matrix

> Konkretisht, cfare? Cfare donte Zoti qe te behej njeriu?


I dashur vella,

Kjo pyetje do te sqarohet ne vazhdim te materialit, qe shpresoj ta mbaroj se perkthyeri se shpejti...

----------


## marcus1

I dashur vëlla Matrix,

Po e lexoj me shumë kujdes këtë material që ke sjellë dhe mendoj se është një material shumë i vlefshëm për të gjithë ne. 

Faleminderit për mundimin që po bën për ta përkthyer.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Konkretisht, cfare? Cfare donte Zoti qe te behej njeriu?


Rendesi ka cfare do njeriu te behet njeriu. Shfronezimi i "zotit" me vjen ne mendje :buzeqeshje:  Sidoqofte, krijuesi nuk besoj te jete i perfshire ne jeten e perditshme...prandaj mos e lodhni mendjen shume. Zoti vetjak eshte nje atavizem i idhujtarise te hershme.

----------


## Matrix

> Rendesi ka cfare do njeriu te behet njeriu. Shfronezimi i "zotit" me vjen ne mendje


Eh, mor Qafir...
Ti nuk ke pse te shfronezosh Zotin per te sunduar, sepse ky Zot eshte pikerisht Ai qe te ka krijuar te sundosh. Ndaj, njeriu nuk ka nevoje te shfronezoje Zotin qe te sundoje.
Dikush tjeter, me i ulet se Zoti, por me i larte se njeriu, duhet shfronezuar. 
Pa u shfronezuar ky, gjithe jeten njeriu do beje "vrima ne uje", duke i sherbyer ketij padroni, pa e kuptuar. Dhe sikur te kete gjithe boten ne sundim, kete padron, kete "sy te akullt prej drite" nuk e rrezon dot nga maja e piramides sociale, prej nga ku sundon.

Ja ku eshte Pema e Jetes. Merr dhe ha nga ajo peme.
Keshtu do te kesh sundimin e vertete mbi token.. dhe mbi "syrin prej drite"...

----------


## marcus1

Matrix, ishte një nga shkrimet më të bukura që kam lexuar ndonjëherë. Faleminderit për përkthimin.

----------


## marcus1

> Ka dhe dicka te fundit qe ata njerez qe nuk deshirojne te largohen do tu thone juve: Qendroni, enet e Zotit jane ne tempullin e Babilonise!. Enet e Zotit jane ne tempullin e Babilonise! Une besoj se eshte pikerisht kjo ajo qe na shqeteson ne! Ky eshte nje argument i forte dhe ne te vertete na prek. Ka shpetim aty. Ka dicka te Zotit aty. Shume prej nesh u shpetuan ne Babiloni dhe u rriten aty. Por, kur ju hapni dritaret dhe shihni drejt tokes, drejt asaj toke qe ju kurre nuk e keni pare, madje ndoshta dhe nuk jeni te sigurt nese ajo ekziston, por ju e dini se qellimi i perjetshem i Zotit eshte qe njeriu ta zoteroje ate toke dhe te jetoje ne ate qytet, atehere ju e kuptoni se duhet te largoheni nga Babilonia. Ju e kuptoni se ju duhet te shkoni tek ai vend te cilit i perkisni ne te vertete.


Është e vërtetë, është shumë e vërtetë. Por gjithashtu ndodh edhe diçka tjetër. Kur ne hapim dritaret dhe shohim drejt tokës, ne trëmbemi. Kemi frikë se mos humbasim në shkretëtirë, kështu që shpesh kthehemi prapa në sigurinë e Egjiptit apo të Babilonisë.

----------


## marcus1

> "Mire, djalosh. Por, keto jane fjale te renda 
>    Une nuk kam folur rreth ketij subjekti publikisht kurre me pare, dhe mendoj se nuk do te flas me per kete. Por, nqs flas njehere te vetme, me lejoni te jem i qarte! Disa nga fjalet me te fundit qe Zoti thote nga qielli, perpara se qyteti i Tij te zbrese ne toke, jane fjalet qe kane te bejne me Babilonine (Zbulesa. 18). Zoti thote, "Populli im. Dilni prej saj, dilni prej saj . Pergjate gjithe shekujve Zoti ka qene duke na thirrur jashte jetes njerezore dhe jashte sistemit te jetes njerezore. Ai po ju therret jashte gjerave qe njerezit ndertojne per Zotin. Ai po ju therret jashte atyre gjerave qe mbartin imazhin e njeriut dhe kane rruget e botes. Ai po te therret ty dhe po me therret mua. Permes gjithe tokes, Fryma e Tij therret: Dilni jashte prej saj!. Njerezit e Tij jane skllaveruar ne Babiloni dhe Ai po te thote ty, pikerisht tani : Dil jashte! .  
>   Ai nuk thote, Qendro aty dhe bind dike tjeter qe te vije.. Ai  nuk thote: Kur te largohesh merr nje rrobe babilonase me vete. Jo. Ai thote: Dil jashte!  dhe braktisi rruget e saj. Dil jashte, po ku te shkosh? Tek qellimi i perjetshem i Zotit! Dhe cili eshte qellimi i perjetshem i Zotit? Te kete Njeriun e Ri qe mban imazhin e Zotit dhe ka zoterim mbi armikun.


Lum si ata që do shohin me sytë frymorë dhe do dalin nga skllavëria e tyre!

----------


## marcus1

> Kur te vije dita qe ju te mblidheni bashke me motrat dhe vellezerit tuaj ne Krishtin, ju do te testoheni ne ceshtjen e unitetit. Jeta njerezore do te shperbehet tek ju dhe ju do ndjeni nevojen e nje ndertese.
>   Une e shoh ate tani. Ajo eshte po kaq e vjeter sa historia e Kishes. Dikush nga ju do te ngrihet, do te pastroje fytin, do te hape Biblen dhe do te filloje te flase rreth predestinimit. Aha! Dhe aty do te jete dikush i pranishem qe nuk beson tek predestinimi. Keshtu fillon. Kjo eshte nje histori 3000 vjecare.
>   Dikush tjeter do te ngrihet dhe do te flase rreth larjes se kembeve. Dikush i pranishem aty nuk do te besoje ne kete gje. Dikush do te thote qe te perdorim vere per Darken e Zotit, dikush tjeter do te thote te perdorim leng frutash. Do te jete dikush qe deklaron se beson tek renia nga hiri dhe pasiguria e besimtarit. Nje vella tjeter do te nxjerre nje pasthirrme dhe do te sjelle nje mesazh korrigjues duke folur per nevojen e te besuarit ne sigurine e perjeteshme. Ketu fillojne ditet e fundit te Pompeit!  
>   Shikoni, une po mundohem tju tund ashtu sic nuk jeni tundur kurre me pare! Ju lutem, mos shkoni per te fjetur tani. Dhe degjoni me frymen tuaj, jo me trurin tuaj. 
>    Kjo skene eshte e njeriut te vjeter. Une e di se ju nuk e keni degjuar me pare te sfidohet Doktrina e pashkruar, por ajo qe ju pershkrova nuk eshte doktrine e pashkruar. Cdo nje nga ato ide, eshte ne fakt nje skeme e bere nga njeriu. Njerezit ne shekullin e pare nuk flisnin rreth sigurise se perjeteshme. Teologet dhe filozofet e shpiken ate ceshtje dhe ata po perdornin nje jete me te ulet kur e shpiken ate.
>   Une nuk besoj se Pali te kishte dhe idene me te mjegullt se cfare ishte siguria e perjeteshme! Ju thoni, Shih Romaket 8.. Une po shoh tek Romaket 8. Dhe para se gjithash, ajo eshte nje pjese nje leter te bukur, e gjalle, personale nga nje Apostull per nje kishe specifike. Eshte rreth Frymes se Jetes ne Krishtin. Flet per faktin se ju do tju duhet te vuani pak per tu ndertuar ne trup, por Zoti jep hir dhe paqe dhe nuk do te lejoje qe asnje nga ju te shkaterrohet. A nuk eshte e lavdishme?  Aleluja! Lavdi Zotit! Dhe jo vetem kaq, por eshte e gjalle dhe e bukur njekohesisht. 
>   Le te themi se ju jeni nje i krishter i ri.  Dikush te vjen afer me teorine e tij, te pluhurosur, te sigurise se perjeteshme. Ai fillon te te mesoje rreth kesaj. Siguria e perjeteshme? Po, kjo do te thote se ti nuk mund ta humbesh shpetimin. Ti thua: Uau!. Por ti e di se si funksionon ligji. Ti madje nuk e di se ke nevoje per siguri te perjeteshme derisa te te vije dikush dhe te te thote se ti duhet te besosh aty! 
>   Kur njeriu degjon per ligjin, ai mendon se ky ligj eshte madheshtor. Atij i thuhet qe ti bindet ketij ligji. Ai deshiron. Por ai nuk mundet. Ai ishte i lumtur deri ne momentin kur degjoi per ligjin. Tani, i paafte per tju bindur, gjendja e tij behet e tmerrshme. Ky eshte ligji. Dhe ky princip funskionon dhe per sigurine e perjeteshme. 
>   Ti i thua dikujt: Nqs ti e ke marre shpetimin, ti nuk mund ta humbasesh ate!. Menjehere ky njeri fillon te dyshoje nese e ka marre shpetimin!
> ...


Uauuu! Madhështore! Ky shkrim të drejton përtej doktrinave, në Krisht, sepse Ai është edhe Doktrina jonë. Të gjitha të tjerat janë metoda të njeriut të rënë. Ne kemi Krishtin dhe duhet të mësojmë të jetojmë prej Tij.

----------


## Matrix

Dhe per mua ky ishte nje shkrim shume i fuqishem. Ka ngelur dhe nje pjese e vogel ku autori jep deshmine e tij.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

...................................

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

........................................

O Qafir, na le ne budallenjve të merremi me budalliqet tona. Nëse do kaq shumë të tallesh me ne, ke edhe ti vëndin ku mund të shkruash, te "Toleranca fetare" ose te "Agnosticizëm dhe Ateizëm". Aty do kesh mundësi te derdhësh vrer sa te duash për ne të marrët dhe unë do t'i lexoj me kënaqësi shkrimet e tua.

----------


## xfiles

ka nje te vertete aty ku thuhet krijimi i njeriut sipas shembelltyres se Zotit,
ne fakt une nuk jam protestant e as i krishtere(ish i krishtere) por kam lexuar nje here nje liber me titull "Rapporto dall Dimensione X" Giorgio di Simone.
Ne pergjithesi flet mbi spiritualizmin dhe kerkimet e ketij psikologu ne fushen e parapsikologjise,, pa futur ne detaje diku aty nga gjysma e librit nder te tjera thuhej qe shpirti i njeriut eshte nga e njejta esence me zotin, vetem se Zoti eshte e pafundmja Absolute kurse shpirti permiresohet dhe evulon ne perjetesi duke qene perjetesisht larg Zotit(fuqise se Zotit per nga niveli).
Pra me duket shume e ngjashme me ate qe tha matrix, qellimi i perjetshem i zotit per njeriun qe eshte krijuar sipas shembelltyres se tij.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Matrix

> ka nje te vertete aty ku thuhet krijimi i njeriut sipas shembelltyres se Zotit,
> ne fakt une nuk jam protestant e as i krishtere(ish i krishtere) por kam lexuar nje here nje liber me titull "Rapporto dall Dimensione X" Giorgio di Simone.
> Ne pergjithesi flet mbi spiritualizmin dhe kerkimet e ketij psikologu ne fushen e parapsikologjise,, pa futur ne detaje diku aty nga gjysma e librit nder te tjera thuhej qe shpirti i njeriut eshte nga e njejta esence me zotin, vetem se Zoti eshte e pafundmja Absolute kurse shpirti permiresohet dhe evulon ne perjetesi duke qene perjetesisht larg Zotit(fuqise se Zotit per nga niveli).
> Pra me duket shume e ngjashme me ate qe tha matrix, qellimi i perjetshem i zotit per njeriun qe eshte krijuar sipas shembelltyres se tij.


Ajo qe thote Giorgio Simone nuk perputhet me ate qe pershkruhet ketu.
Zoti nuk eshte e pafundmja Absolute, dhe as nuk arrijme tek ai duke evoluar perjetesisht.

Ajo qe pershkruhet ne kete material eshte se njeriu do merrte jeten e Zotit kur ai te hante nga Pema e Jetes.Keshtu ai do te jetonte Jeten me te Larte qe ekziston, qe eshte jeta e Zotit.

Por njeriu hengri nga Pema e Njohurise e te mires dhe e se keqes dhe keshtu, fryma e tij vdiq (pra fryma dhe jo shpirti) dhe shpirti i rene nga lavdia, zuri vendin e frymes. Kjo quhet "Renia e Njeriut"

Njeriu i rene ngriti qyteterimin e vet. Kjo eshte ajo qe ne sot e quajme "Sistemi Boteror"

Krishti erdhi ne toke per te sjelle perseri Jeten dhe per ta shpenguar njeriun nga Renia. Ata qe e pranojne Ate, hyjne ne Qellimin per te Cilin Zoti krijoi Universin, duke perjetuar ringjalljen e frymes se tyre prej vdekjes dhe bashkimin e kesaj fryme me vete Frymen e Tij.

Ky Qellim i perjetshem eshte Familja e Atit,  Nusja e Birit, ose Tempulli i Frymes se Shenjte, dhe quhet Kisha.

Ai nuk na krijoi per te na mbajtur larg Tij, por qe ne te ndajme vete Jeten e Tij.

----------


## Manulaki

Keto jane shkrime rrenqethese dhe qe te hapin syte e shpirtit. Faleminderit vella!  :buzeqeshje: 

(Te lutem kontrollo mp dhe e-mail)

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

*Jane  keto rreshta qe me bejne  te ndjehem E plote:*

_Se  Perendia aq shume e deshi Boten sa dhe  Birin e Tij te  vetem Jezus Krishtin qe kushdo qe  beson ne Te te mos  humbase por te kete Jeten e Perjetshme........ Gjoni  3:16

Sepse Perendia nuk e dergoi Birin e vet ne Bote qe te  denoje Boten, por qe bota te Shpetohet prej Tij........Gjoni  3:17

Kur  mungojne drute zjarri shuhet dhe kur nuk ka nje  Goje te keqe Grindja merr fund.............Fjalet e Urta   26:20[/_

----------


## Matrix

> Jane keto rreshta qe me bejne te ndjehem E plote:
> 
> Se Perendia aq shume e deshi Boten sa dhe Birin e Tij te vetem Jezus Krishtin qe kushdo qe beson ne Te te mos humbase por te kete Jeten e Perjetshme........ Gjoni 3:16
> 
> Sepse Perendia nuk e dergoi Birin e vet ne Bote qe te denoje Boten, por qe bota te Shpetohet prej Tij........Gjoni 3:17
> 
> Kur mungojne drute zjarri shuhet dhe kur nuk ka nje Goje te keqe Grindja merr fund.............Fjalet e Urta 26:20[/



Faleminderit moter.

Eshte Krishti Ai qe na ben te ndjehemi te plote gjithmone.

----------


## Shtegtari

*driniluka*, kjo është tema për të cilën të fola më parë. Merr mundimin ta lexosh sepse do të marrësh një përgjigjie për pyetjen që i bëre tonit77. 

Dhe kërkoj nga moderatorët që ta bëjnë kryetemë sepse nuk duhet të humbë të postimet e vjetër të forumit, por të mund ta gjejë gjithkush sa më shpejt.

Në Krishtin,
Shtegtari

----------


## driniluka

> Matrix ke nje teme interesante!
> 
> Bie dakort me ty qe qellimi i Zotit nuk eshte vetem qe te na shpetoje, por eshte i njejti qellim qe Zoti kishte per njeriun perpara se ai te mekatonte.
> Konkretisht, cfare? Cfare donte Zoti qe te behej njeriu?





> dashur vella,
> 
> Kjo pyetje do te sqarohet ne vazhdim te materialit, qe shpresoj ta mbaroj se perkthyeri se shpejti...


Deri tani po me bene per te qeshur!
Qiellimi i Perendise per token nuk eshte nje _ROMAN_. 
*freethinker* e lexoje i shkreti edhe nuk morei veshe as gje edhe bene nje pyetje te sinqerte _Cfare donte Zoti qe te behej njeriu?_
Edhe pergjigjeja _I dashur vella,_ reklama per momentin sa te mendohem njeher _Kjo pyetje do te sqarohet ne vazhdim te materialit, qe shpresoj ta mbaroj se perkthyeri se shpejti_.
Or zoteri a e ke lexuar *TI* Biblen? Cfare ke kuptuar? Leri keto brockulla duke lezuar idera njerezore edhe duke u mare me perkethime por lexoje Biblen vete edhe leri se cfare komentojne kritiket.
Edhe se cfare nevoitet per te kuptuar Biblen para disa muajesh Deshmitaret e Jehovait kishin botuar nje artikull per kete edhe aty I]*nuk thuhet qe te besojme verberish por:
1. T'i shikojme gjerat mendje te kthjellet edhe pa paragjykime.
2. Te kerkojme ndihmen e autorit (Perendise)
3. Te kerkojme edhe ndihem per gjerat qe nuk i kuptojme por te bejme kujdes se mos harrojme 2 pikat e para*

----------


## Shtegtari

Unë e kam lexuar Biblën dhe ato që thuhen në këtë shkrim janë plotësisht dakord me ato që thotë Bibla. Po të të interesojë me të vërtetë të mësosh qëllimin e përjetshëm të Perëndisë lexoje. 
Materiali është mbaruar së përkthyeri dhe është postuar i tëri këtu.




> Leri keto brockulla duke lezuar idera njerezore edhe duke u mare me perkethime por lexoje Biblen vete edhe leri se cfare komentojne kritiket.


Ti nuk duhet të flasësh në këtë mënyrë sepse ti beson ato që të thonë të tjerët Trupi Drejtues i Kullës së Rojës apo e kam gabim? Se çdo muaj ju dërgojnë ato revistat e famshme dhe u mësojnë të gjithë DJ-ve nëpër botë se si tu binden atyre dhe se si duhet ta interpretojnë Biblën. Mos më thuaj mua nëse do përkthej apo jo një material dhe nëse do marr mendimin e një vëllai, por shiko se ç'bëhet në mesin tuaj. Se si ju shplajnë trutë me ato broçkullat që ju thonë!

DJ-të mund të nxjerrin shumë libra ku thuhet se nuk duhet të besojmë verbërisht, por ata në atë mënyrë besojnë verbërisht, sepse të gjithë detyrohen ti binden Trupit Drejtues dhe atyre që thotë.

----------

